# BoatUS Article



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Fyi moms and dad's (or grandparents),

There is an article coming out in the next BoatUS on boating with children. Lots of ideas on things to do, etc and some safety aspects. We had to shorten it to make it all fit, but hopefully you will find it informative!!!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone, the article is out in BoatUS this month in case any moms or dads want to read it:

Boating With Children - BoatUS Magazine

Hope it helps!!

Brian


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Great article Brian.

Covers it all really well. 

Well done.


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Great reading. Alltough we never have problems keeping the kids entertained it's good to get some new ideas.


----------



## CVAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Great article

Now the grankids have something to do other than brightwork 

Thomas


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Good job, Brian. I was raised on boats, my children were raised on boats and now it the grandkids' turn. My grandaughter and I are going down tomorrow to wash the boat. She'll wear her lifejacket (as always) and we'll have a great time. After the boat is clean we'll go down below (and the lifejacket comes off) and she'll play with her "special" toys and books while I read and make us lunch.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Scotty C-M said:


> Good job, Brian. I was raised on boats, my children were raised on boats and now it the grandkids' turn. My grandaughter and I are going down tomorrow to wash the boat. She'll wear her lifejacket (as always) and we'll have a great time. After the boat is clean we'll go down below (and the lifejacket comes off) and she'll play with her "special" toys and books while I read and make us lunch.


Fantastic!

My daughter really enjoys helping with boat chores. She is quite proud of the boat(it gets a kiss or hug every time we leave).

She also has special boat only toys and books.


----------

